# Does anybody know if Aurora Diesel generators are good quality?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I'm finding it hard to find reviews on...

https://www.auroragenerators.com/collections/diesel-generators

I was eyeing up the 10KW size. Now I know for sure that a 10KW Multiquip is hands down top of the line quality, but the Aurora 10KW is definitely a more attractive price tag, actually by a lot! Both are 1,800 RPM and enclosed for noise reduction. I'm wondering if comparing Multiquip to an Aurora is like comparing a Toyota to a Dodge, or if it's more along the lines of Aurora being a best kept secret and Multiquip having an inflated price due to their (well deserved) reputation. Anyone know anything about the Aurora quality?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I'm finding it hard to find reviews on...
> 
> https://www.auroragenerators.com/collections/diesel-generators
> 
> I was eyeing up the 10KW size. Now I know for sure that a 10KW Multiquip is hands down top of the line quality, but the Aurora 10KW is definitely a more attractive price tag, actually by a lot! Both are 1,800 RPM and enclosed for noise reduction. I'm wondering if comparing Multiquip to an Aurora is like comparing a Toyota to a Dodge, or if it's more along the lines of Aurora being a best kept secret and Multiquip having an inflated price due to their (well deserved) reputation. Anyone know anything about the Aurora quality?


with a name like Aurora I was thinking Chinese make - but it good % all Canadian .... they confirm the use of a Perkins diesel - that's OK - wide industrial use and it's part of CAT now ....

the alternator is Sinocox - Chinese mfg - the rest of the controls and electronics seem to be Canada or US .... looks like you wouldn't be dependent on the generator OEM factory for parts & service ....


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> with a name like Aurora I was thinking Chinese make - but it good % all Canadian .... they confirm the use of a Perkins diesel - that's OK - wide industrial use and it's part of CAT now ....
> 
> the alternator is Sinocox - Chinese mfg - the rest of the controls and electronics seem to be Canada or US .... looks like you wouldn't be dependent on the generator OEM factory for parts & service ....


I'm not too knowledgeable which is why I'm trying to go with a really great self contained unit, how critical is it that the alternator is Chinese? Like I don't know if the alternator is a huge factor or a minor factor. It sounds like the alternator is the only 'Shady' part. In your opinion would it be a better idea to shell out the extra money to go with a Multiquip, or do you think the Aurora is enough quality? I would say we're talking about a $5,000 difference after upgrades, Aurora will be in the neighborhood of $10K with upgrades and Multiquip will be about $15K with similar upgrades. Thank you!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I'm not too knowledgeable which is why I'm trying to go with a really great self contained unit, how critical is it that the alternator is Chinese? Like I don't know if the alternator is a huge factor or a minor factor. It sounds like the alternator is the only 'Shady' part. In your opinion would it be a better idea to shell out the extra money to go with a Multiquip, or do you think the Aurora is enough quality? I would say we're talking about a $5,000 difference after upgrades, Aurora will be in the neighborhood of $10K with upgrades and Multiquip will be about $15K with similar upgrades. Thank you!


I'm not sure how many US made alternators are still around - it's the engine that's going to give you trouble and need service/parts - and Perkins are everywhere in industry ... the electronics look good for replacements also - you'll want to have extras stored in a Faraday Cage against EMP/flare SHTFs ...


----------



## beavervallyranch (Mar 18, 2017)

You might want to consider several. I've lived on solar/generator since 99 and have 6 gens, all different sizes. I like the champion 3500 for work around the ranch, not to heavy, but will run most power tools. The 6500 Honda has been a amazing machine for 15 years. Its big enough to run my house and 1hp well pump. I just picked up a Champion duel fuel gas/propane that I permanently mounted in garage and ran exhaust through wall. Its hooked to 500 gallon propane tank so I don't have to worry about it running out of gas for a very long time. A 10kw would run anything you want, but running it for small loads is overkill, and if it goes down it would be nice to have backup. You can find new/very low hour gens on Craigs cheap if you keep looking.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'm not sure how many US made alternators are still around - it's the engine that's going to give you trouble and need service/parts - and Perkins are everywhere in industry ... the electronics look good for replacements also - you'll want to have extras stored in a Faraday Cage against EMP/flare SHTFs ...


Ok, sounds like Aurora will be very much sufficient then! That's a very interesting point about keeping spare electronics in an EMP safe bag. So everything that would be destroyed in the event of an EMP is fairly small and replaceable? For instance there wouldn't be anything that would fry in the motor windings or anything, just replaceable electronics would be the only problem?



beavervallyranch said:


> You might want to consider several. I've lived on solar/generator since 99 and have 6 gens, all different sizes. I like the champion 3500 for work around the ranch, not to heavy, but will run most power tools. The 6500 Honda has been a amazing machine for 15 years. Its big enough to run my house and 1hp well pump. I just picked up a Champion duel fuel gas/propane that I permanently mounted in garage and ran exhaust through wall. Its hooked to 500 gallon propane tank so I don't have to worry about it running out of gas for a very long time. A 10kw would run anything you want, but running it for small loads is overkill, and if it goes down it would be nice to have backup. You can find new/very low hour gens on Craigs cheap if you keep looking.


I think you are definitely more serious about generator power than I am however I definitely love the Honda EU7000, having that plus a diesel is quite enough for my limited pockets. Would you consider 10KW to be overkill if the generator was only for emergency backup? Even if you did run small loads, but if it was only once in awhile maybe it wouldn't be that bad, even though you would lose some fuel efficiency. BUT if you found yourself in the dreadful situation of being out of power for a whole week it would than be comforting to have that 10KWs!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Ok, sounds like Aurora will be very much sufficient then! That's a very interesting point about keeping spare electronics in an EMP safe bag. So everything that would be destroyed in the event of an EMP is fairly small and replaceable? For instance there wouldn't be anything that would fry in the motor windings or anything, just replaceable electronics would be the only problem?
> 
> I think you are definitely more serious about generator power than I am however I definitely love the Honda EU7000, having that plus a diesel is quite enough for my limited pockets. Would you consider 10KW to be overkill if the generator was only for emergency backup? Even if you did run small loads, but if it was only once in awhile maybe it wouldn't be that bad, even though you would lose some fuel efficiency. BUT if you found yourself in the dreadful situation of being out of power for a whole week it would than be comforting to have that 10KWs!!


it looks like they are selling the electronics package as a complete unit - probably close to a plug & play - shouldn't be much of any electronics on the engine itself - if you ever have a problem you could swap the package while the other is being serviced .... for the Perkins I'd find a local parts & service source - maybe a forklift/equipment service company - lay in a good stockpile of the wear & perishable parts ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I'm not too knowledgeable which is why I'm trying to go with a really great self contained unit, how critical is it that the alternator is Chinese? Like I don't know if the alternator is a huge factor or a minor factor. It sounds like the alternator is the only 'Shady' part. In your opinion would it be a better idea to shell out the extra money to go with a Multiquip, or do you think the Aurora is enough quality? I would say we're talking about a $5,000 difference after upgrades, Aurora will be in the neighborhood of $10K with upgrades and Multiquip will be about $15K with similar upgrades. Thank you!


Dude, give me 10k and I will come over and light your candles and turn on your propane stove and heaters for you for life. Your close to Northern Michigan right, LOL.

Seriously, what is wrong with the permanent generators that you can buy at the chain store for around 5k? I forget the brand but it's a name brand and you can buy an extended warranty for them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## beavervallyranch (Mar 18, 2017)

If your only looking for a backup generator, Kohler makes a nice gas/lpg/ng 8kw with enclosure for around 5k. A 10kw is a good sized gen that should easily should power your whole hose, unless you have electric heat and hot water, but its putting all your eggs in one basket. I guess I look at gens differently because I don't have a choice, the closest pole power is several miles away. Gens, guns and trucks are similar, its what your going to use them for. I look at them as a needed tool, and possible barter/cash prep.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Seriously, what is wrong with the permanent generators that you can buy at the chain store for around 5k? I forget the brand but it's a name brand and you can buy an extended warranty for them.


You must be talking about other fuels. Generac? Kohler? I really like diesel a lot. I like how it stores, I like how it's not explosive like gas and has better shelf life than gas, nor do you have to worry about ethanol. I don't like how propane is pressurized. I also hear that propane does not do well at low temps. In the event of SHTF it would take more drastic events for diesel to become available than gasoline (the supply trucks need diesel). Natural gas, maybe I'm being over paranoid but I don't like how somebody can cut me off by flipping a switch lol.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I too was looking for more in a generator than a lawn mower engine with a fancy case. That is what all the box store ones are. Dont think your "whole house" generator is any different. Gas and nat gas are bad fuels for generators.

You should look into the mep803a generator. U can get them at half that price easily, USA made parts, super quiet and they have an aux fuel pump for drawing off a external source. They are said to be EMP proof


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> You must be talking about other fuels. Generac? Kohler? I really like diesel a lot. I like how it stores, I like how it's not explosive like gas and has better shelf life than gas, nor do you have to worry about ethanol. I don't like how propane is pressurized. I also hear that propane does not do well at low temps. In the event of SHTF it would take more drastic events for diesel to become available than gasoline (the supply trucks need diesel). Natural gas, maybe I'm being over paranoid but I don't like how somebody can cut me off by flipping a switch lol.


Yes, Generac, that is what I was talking about and couldn't remember the name of. Around here for a stand alone generator this size propane is king. +propane does not go bad in storage. I forget the size but you can get some pretty large sizes. I think up to 1500 or 1800 gallons. You can also get the tanks buried but after talking to my propane supplier I decided against that route. Great for security but bad for the wallet. Expensive to buy and install and expensive to get inspected. I have my portable genny but I want to sell that and get a gas/propane combo generator around 8-10k watts. Then eventually get a Generac stand alone and tie it in to my propane lines going to my furnace. I haven't looked that hard but I haven't really heard anything bad about Generac and it seems to be a pretty popular brand.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Brettny said:


> I too was looking for more in a generator than a lawn mower engine with a fancy case. That is what all the box store ones are. Dont think your "whole house" generator is any different. Gas and nat gas are bad fuels for generators.
> 
> You should look into the mep803a generator. U can get them at half that price easily, USA made parts, super quiet and they have an aux fuel pump for drawing off a external source. They are said to be EMP proof


Why is gas a bad choice for generators? Propane doesn't go bad and it will not ruin a carburetor like gasoline or diesel.

There is no way I would put that kind of money into a military surplus generator that does not have a warranty and your at the militaries mercy for parts availability. Like I mentioned in my other post Generac seems to be a popular brand with a good reputation, has a warranty and I assume you can purchase an additional warranty for it. I am also going to assume you can buy some extra parts for wear items if your a mechanic but since I am not, that is where a warranty comes into play.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Brettny said:
> 
> 
> > I too was looking for more in a generator than a lawn mower engine with a fancy case. That is what all the box store ones are. Dont think your "whole house" generator is any different. Gas and nat gas are bad fuels for generators.
> ...


I would guess you dont fix your own thing or have never actualy used the warrenty on your generator when the power goes out. How long do you think it will take them to ship you parts for your in warrenty generator? Longer than your freezer will stay cold. Also most of those warrentys dont cover shipping the machine or labor if they send you the part. 
With the military generators you are at the mercy of the military until they sell off all there stock. With a box store generator your still at the mercy of the manufacture..until they discontinue that model then who knows. They still sell new parts for mid 80s military generators. Can you say that about a generac? Do you know of any box store generators that are from the 80s and still reliable? Ever see one with over 2,000hrs? Prob not.

The reason i went military and diesel is because 1) i cant afford $10k for a generator. 2) i want it to run for ever and i alreaty store the fuel in my home heating oil tank.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Aurora generators are warrantied, so are Multiquip. But let me switch gears to a different question if I may, I was talking to a relative about a GMC Canyon diesel. So, he starts telling me about annoying EPA emissions crap where it has 2 fuel caps and one is for a fuel that must be mixed with each tank of gas, blah blah blah. Are new diesel generators plagued with retarded EPA rules like new diesel vehicles? And Multiquip is located in California which definitely would be the strictest of rules.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Brettny said:


> I would guess you dont fix your own thing or have never actualy used the warrenty on your generator when the power goes out. How long do you think it will take them to ship you parts for your in warrenty generator? Longer than your freezer will stay cold. Also most of those warrentys dont cover shipping the machine or labor if they send you the part.
> With the military generators you are at the mercy of the military until they sell off all there stock. With a box store generator your still at the mercy of the manufacture..until they discontinue that model then who knows. They still sell new parts for mid 80s military generators. Can you say that about a generac? Do you know of any box store generators that are from the 80s and still reliable? Ever see one with over 2,000hrs? Prob not.
> 
> The reason i went military and diesel is because 1) i cant afford $10k for a generator. 2) i want it to run for ever and i alreaty store the fuel in my home heating oil tank.


Sounding kind of agressive there unless I'm just being sensitive.

Nope I'm not a mechanic. I learned how to kill people in the Army and as a correction officer I beat the snot out of people for a living. I know basic maintenance that is pretty much all. If the power goes out and the generator dies then I use my back up generator. If that goes then I use the solar I'm dabbling with. If that goes then I guess I'm F'd and I call my insurance and do a claim.
Regardless I would rather have a warranty.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If that goes then I use the solar I'm dabbling with.


I admit that diesel generators are expensive, but I think solar takes the cake!! Of course I'm talking about solar power with batteries not just direct helper panels for your grid power.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Solar is actually getting cheaper all the time.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Solar is actually getting cheaper all the time.


Because of the price and efficiency of the panels? Do you have any links to the latest & greatest? It's been awhile since I checked it out. Unfortunately it seems that the insane prices of batteries is a never ending reality!

What would you say are the best (safest, best reputation/warranties) solar companies to buy a whole house unit from? Battery based that is not grid assist.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Because of the price and efficiency of the panels? Do you have any links to the latest & greatest? It's been awhile since I checked it out. Unfortunately it seems that the insane prices of batteries is a never ending reality!
> 
> What would you say are the best (safest, best reputation/warranties) solar companies to buy a whole house unit from? Battery based that is not grid assist.


A lot of the tiny detail stuff I haven't really learned. As for who has the best deal I don't really know right now. Prices change all the time. My last search I found panels over 200 watts cheaper than online (I don't remember specifics ) on Craigslist.

I bought 4 of those 20 watt panels and mounts from Maine Marine because of the cheap price. I like them because of their size. Better manageability for portability. I am going to use them for my camper out in state land and for bug out purposes. Plus as a backup until I can buy more powerful panels (which is put on hold).

I did briefly just looked at marine batteries at Walmart for $69.00 with a one year warranty.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

11 years ago when I built my house, we put in a "whole house" Cummins generator. It is much cheaper to properly wire the house & electric panels during new construction, especially if you are not powering everything with the generator. In our situation, it powers one of three air conditioners, all three heaters, well, gates, all kitchen appliances & maybe half the receptacles & lights. Being pretty far in the country, surrounded by trees & forests, a bad storm can cause extended outages and I'd guess we use it at least once a year. Longest we've been without power would be around a day or so but usually they can get it back withing a few hours. I do expect much longer down time if a tornado or major ice storm would strike. Is nice to know it auto starts and does a weekly auto run that lasts around 15 minutes.

In hindsight plus with the fact that solar has become better & cheaper, I'd go with a solar backup option. Extending the tax credit also makes the decision even easier. I just like the no moving parts with a solar system. I like not being dependent on having fuel available. As I prepper, I especially like the silence of solar. I hope to eventually pull the natural gas generator & replace that with a solar system. Since the house is already properly wired to limit what the backup power system feeds, that project should go smooth.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I'm with you on preferring the dead silence of solar, but it seems to me that the less used the generator is the less appealing solar would be. You're talking about using it only once a year, hell at once a year I'd even prefer gasoline over diesel or especially solar. Batteries have shelf lives as well as cycle lives, it's the fact that batteries have shelf lives that makes me think solar is the worst choice the less that you use it. Conversely the longevity of a rarely used diesel is awesome! But at once a year I'd still choose something cheaper like gas, propane, etc.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Aurora generators are warrantied, so are Multiquip. But let me switch gears to a different question if I may, I was talking to a relative about a GMC Canyon diesel. So, he starts telling me about annoying EPA emissions crap where it has 2 fuel caps and one is for a fuel that must be mixed with each tank of gas, blah blah blah. Are new diesel generators plagued with retarded EPA rules like new diesel vehicles? And Multiquip is located in California which definitely would be the strictest of rules.


That is something you would have to ask the manufacturer. The additive is called DEF fluid. Its prety corrosive stuff that can freeze. If it does have a DEF system it would negate any positive qualities in a diesel generator to me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> What would you say are the best (safest, best reputation/warranties) solar companies to buy a whole house unit from? Battery based that is not grid assist.


Conext, Magnum, Outback for the electronics.
For the batteries Hup, and Rolls are probably the most reliable brands for FLA (flooded lead acid) but Forklift batteries are usually the best bang for the buck. For low maintance there are several Lithium battery banks just hitting or about to hit the market. The Conext lithium bank is looking really strong in testing and should start shipping in a few months. 
AGMs are also super low maintance but cost more than FLAs and usually don't last as long as a well maintained FLA bank.

Check out Northern Arizona Wind & Sun Solar Forum


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Brettny said:


> That is something you would have to ask the manufacturer. The additive is called DEF fluid. Its prety corrosive stuff that can freeze. If it does have a DEF system it would negate any positive qualities in a diesel generator to me.


DEF additive, ok thanks. I completely agree with you it would negate all positives. I'll find out if there is any DEF crap going on with diesel gens, if there is let me tell you diesel is completely dead to me INSTANTLY!!



John Galt said:


> Conext, Magnum, Outback for the electronics.
> For the batteries Hup, and Rolls are probably the most reliable brands for FLA (flooded lead acid) but Forklift batteries are usually the best bang for the buck. For low maintance there are several Lithium battery banks just hitting or about to hit the market. The Conext lithium bank is looking really strong in testing and should start shipping in a few months.
> AGMs are also super low maintance but cost more than FLAs and usually don't last as long as a well maintained FLA bank.
> 
> Check out Northern Arizona Wind & Sun Solar Forum


THank you. I'm gonna keep a note of this it's always good to know the best bang for your buck scenarios for all situations. Is Context lithium lithium ion? OMG it's insane how expensive lithium iron is!!! I swear if LifeP04s were affordable solar power would be the greatest deal going on Earth!! Now let me see if I understand, are FLOODED lead acid batteries hands down the best bang for your buck, BUT the drawback is that they can spill if disturbed? So in other words if your set up is stable and you do not care about weight and bulk they are hands down the best economical option??


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> . Is Context lithium lithium ion? OMG it's insane how expensive lithium iron is!!! I swear if LifeP04s were affordable solar power would be the greatest deal going on Earth!! Now let me see if I understand, are FLOODED lead acid batteries hands down the best bang for your buck, BUT the drawback is that they can spill if disturbed? So in other words if your set up is stable and you do not care about weight and bulk they are hands down the best economical option??


Conext (Schneider) is a German company that makes high quality solar electronics and is beginning to make Lithium battery packs.

FLA (flooded lead acid, sometimes called LA), GEL, Nichol Iron, and AGM batteries all last much longer if you rarely cycle them no lower than 70% SOC (state of charge) and basically leave them mostly full so you need a larger battery bank so that you're not deeply discharging the battery bank every day. The advantage of not deeply discharging these batteries is that they last much longer. All of the batteries listed above use Lead (or Nichol) and Acid in one form or another and can have the cells go out of balance over time. But LA and Nichol Iron batteries are the only types listed above that you can test the health of each cell and equalize if necessary. Equalizing (EQ) is purposely overcharging the battery for a few hours to balance the cells out. That's why LA batteries usually last longer than a set of the more expensive AGMs. Bottom line is LA batteries are less expensive than then AGMs and will probably last longer but require a lot more maintance than AGMs do. note: forklift batteries are LA

Lithium batteries however do well when cycled down as low as 20% SOC every day so you can use a larger percentage of the battery's potential power daily and still maintain the long life. This means that you can get away with a smaller battery bank. But keep in mind that with that smaller battery bank you have less power in reserve during low solar days so you need a small generator more often on low solar days. Lithiums also may need balancing but have built in electronics to handle the balancing (usually called BMS). There are pro's and cons to both types of batteries.

People don't really worry about spilling a LA battery but,,, you need to add water to LA batteries monthly and occasionally take SG (specific gravity) readings. SQ readings allow you to check the state of charge and health of each battery cell. In addition you need to EQ (equalize) LA batteries occasionally to keep the cells in balance if you want ensure long battery life. All of this easily adds up to 90 minutes a month of dealing with a large battery bank. AGM batteries can't be equalized or even have their SG checked so that's why they usually don't last as long as well maintained LA batteries.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I think it would drive me crazy to never take batteries below 70%, I mean I would probably do it if I had those chemistries because of your advice, but it would still drive me crazy lol. John, IF i was rich this website is my solar set up fantasy...

Nickel-Iron NiFe batteries by Iron Edison

I love the aesthetics. But OMG poke around and check out the prices!!! But again if I was rich this $28,000 price tag wouldn't bother me at all, so good looking...

Iron Edison Grid Backup with Solar and Lithium Iron battery

Let's be honest if you wanted a FULL BLOWN whole house set up that could match what you would get from the power company I'm guessing you'd need maybe a 48v 1000AH set up. Look what JUST the batteries would cost!! $36K just for the LifePO4s...

http://ironedison.com/48-volt-lithium-battery-for-solar


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Just a thought on diesel power for those that want to think long term after the SHTF sorta "Mad Max" type world. a diesel engine will run on a large range of "fuels", so if you see yourself in the far off future punching holes in an old junk car's transmission to get the fluid out, long after all gasoline has gone bad, you might wanna rethink the good ole diesel. Me?, I'm too old to worry about it, i"ll be long gone before such times, but if I was a lot younger.......
Alternative fuels for diesel engines


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Basic refurb diesel military 10kW generator for $4K

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/mep003a-10kw-military-diesel-generator/

You can add an acoustic suppression kit (ASK), spyder box, and get it mounted on a 1.5 Ton trailer. I think these are EMP shielded too.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

What is a spyder box? At one time I showed interest in the Zombie Box...

https://www.zombie-box.com/

But I was warned that I should not trust the cooling of a generator inside of it. At one point I thought about putting a small open Perkins diesel generator inside of a Zombie Box.



Moonshinedave said:


> Just a thought on diesel power for those that want to think long term after the SHTF sorta "Mad Max" type world...Me?, I'm too old to worry about it, i"ll be long gone before such times


I don't care what my age is I ain't surviving no Mad Max world either. I know enough to know that my skills and my finances do not suffice surviving such a world. Just admitting reality. There is a sliding scale of the LEVEL of SHTF that might take place, drastic levels of SHTF would end me. LOL if the SHTF world consisted of a world as drastic as no more gasoline or diesel I would be like the musicians at the end of the movie Titanic haha


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> What is a spyder box? At one time I showed interest in the Zombie Box...
> 
> https://www.zombie-box.com/
> 
> ...


I watched the videos on the Zombie box, great idea, except I'd be concerned about not enough airflow and heat buildup, a major improvement I think would be to install an exhaust fan on the top, under the scoop they already have, there is always an extra 110v plug in on the back of the generator to power it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> What is a spyder box? At one time I showed interest in the Zombie Box...
> 
> https://www.zombie-box.com/
> 
> ...


Spyder box is a distribution box for the generator. You'll want that besides a proper tie-in to the house and associated wiring if grid connected.

The military generators are designed to be outside, the ASK enclosure quiets things down but is made for the genny running inside it. If you get the trailer the whole setup is moblie if you have a truck with a pintie hitch. Trailer is a 1-ton and could be useful for other SHTF needs

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/?s=spider+box&post_type=product

"Military Spider Distribution Box

$398.00

MEP-002A - MEP-003A Portable Power Distribution Box (aka Spider Box). These boxes are excellent matches for MEP-003A units and smaller (3 phase output power is required). These aluminum-housed distribution boxes are perfect for mobile power applications like work-sites, home-building, emergency, shops and temporary power. They can also be used instead of a formal transfer switch. You simply run a 30 amp power cable directly from your generator to the spider box, then you can plug in locking extension cords directly into the box. All of the connections are locking for safety. These units must have a 3 phase power source/input, but output both 3 phase and 1 phase power! Input Power: 10 KW

1 locking 208Y/120 volts, 3 phase, 30 amps - L21-30R connector

Output Power: 10 KW

4 locking 120 volts, 1 phase, 20 amps (GFCI protected) outlets - L5-20R connector
2 locking 208 volts, 1 phase, 20 amps outlet (not GFCI protected) - L14-20R connector
1 locking 208 volts, 3 phase, 30 amps feedthrough (not GFCI protected) - L21-30P connector

Features:

Aluminum housing (compare to typical consumer units that are steel and will rust)
All outputs are made by Hubble and have built-in silicone rubber weatherproof seals
Rain rating: up to 5 inches per hour
Wind rating: up to 25 miles per hour
Built-in breakers for all circuits
Weather-proof cover
Integrated heavy duty frame
Breaker indicator lights
Detailed manual
Carrying handles

Condition: New

NSN: 6110-00-205-1637

Manufacturer Numbers: 6002610ITEM1, 6139055-40, 72-310

https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/m116a2-military-trailer-for-mep002a-and-mep003a-with-ribs/









P.S. SOCOM probably has hands on experiences with the above. Maybe he could add?


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> What is a spyder box? At one time I showed interest in the Zombie Box...
> 
> https://www.zombie-box.com/
> 
> ...


Wow those things are expensive! $900 for the mid size and $299 shipping.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Basic refurb diesel military 10kW generator for $4K
> 
> https://greenmountaingenerators.com/product/mep003a-10kw-military-diesel-generator/
> 
> You can add an acoustic suppression kit (ASK), spyder box, and get it mounted on a 1.5 Ton trailer. I think these are EMP shielded too.


You can generaly find the mep803a 10kw generator that all came enclosed for around $3k on ebay/localy. They are EMP rated also. The smaller mep802a 5kw runs at 70db so its prety quiet compaired to its lawn mower motor consumer grade counter part. The mep802a also get a little better fuel economy than a honda eu2000i. Over all the military ones are great units and most likely the last one you will ever have to buy. I own a mep802 my self.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Brettny said:


> Wow those things are expensive! $900 for the mid size and $299 shipping.


It would be worth it to me if I wasn't warned by multiple people now that the cooling aspect would be iffy! To turn a 70 plus decibel open diesel generator down to sub 60 would be incredible!! Not just for my liking (which I would like very much), but my neighbors are too close for me to have a screamer. However I'm thinking that something has to give, I bookmarked that Zombie Box site a long time ago, if their customers are overheating and destroying generators left & right how could they possibly still be in business?? That would basically be a defective product.


----------

